# Tie the microwave to the stove circuit..........



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7;



Tie the microwave into the stove circuit. The stove circuit is 240 volts. That is what you need to operate your microwave correctly. I bet that your hot dogs are taking too long to cook in the microwave, aren't they. Talk to one of the home improvement experts at your local home dpeot or Lowes. They can explain how to do this and provide you with all of the materials required to complete the project.

Problem solved, next question please! 

You don't seem to want to accept the fact you're dealing with an expert in guerrilla warfare, with a man who's the best, with guns, with knives, with his bare hands. A man who's been trained to ignore pain, ignore weather, to live off the land, to eat things that would make a billy goat puke. In Vietnam my job was to dispose of enemy personnel. To kill! Period! Win by attrition.



:laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That's a first see for me.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

480, i've seen an entire greenhouse loaded off of the 50a stove recept, down thru the floor, buried outside and into the greenhouse. #10NM the whole way.

Good find.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I found a subpanel underneath a kitchen sink that was tapped off of a stove receptacle feeding the pool equipment. Took me awhile to find that panel. At least everything was fused correctly!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

But it cooked the hotdogs quick, right?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The clown who married my ex girlfriend did that on a regular basis working as appliance installer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> But it cooked the hotdogs quick, right?


I'm fairly confident the burn-out lamp in the HOOD didn't heat much up at all. :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Fake.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

MTW said:


> Fake.


Ahhhh....another of your valuable contributions to the forum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> Fake.


You're right. This is actually Lindsay Lohan naked in front of a yellow Ferrari.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You're right. This is actually Lindsay Lohan naked in front of a yellow Ferrari.


WOW...........now thats some good photshop work:thumbsup: It looked just like a pic of a range receptacle with some #14 tapped off of it.:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> Ahhhh....another of your valuable contributions to the forum


This forum wouldn't exist without me. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> WOW...........now thats some good photshop work:thumbsup: It looked just like a pic of a range receptacle with some #14 tapped off of it.:laughing:


Well, you'd be wrong.

It was 12. And UF to boot.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Well, you'd be wrong.
> 
> It was 12. And UF to boot.


Sorry my wire gauge for pictures is at work:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Well, you'd be wrong.
> 
> It was 12. And UF to boot.


Sorry that we don't possess your powers of awesomeness to figure that out.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

MTW said:


> Sorry that we don't possess your powers of awesomeness to figure that out.


Speak for yourself ......I'm way more awesome then him. 

I'm a virtual cornucopia of awesomeness:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

I ran into a dishwasher on the dryer circuit once... figured it out because the heating element had melted through the plastic tub of the dishwasher


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> This forum wouldn't exist without me. :thumbsup:


:yawn:


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> :yawn:


:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It won't burn out lights or cook hotdogs faster, it's hooked up to 120v.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> It won't burn out lights or cook hotdogs faster, it's hooked up to 120v.


Wet blanket. :laughing:

:jester:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Wet blanket. :laughing:
> 
> :jester:


a wet blanket is much worse than wet socks.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> It won't burn out lights or cook hotdogs faster, it's hooked up to 120v.


On a 50amp breaker. Won't cook hot dogs faster, but maybe more completely.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I have always wondered why hacks always use UF or upsize wire when not needed. 15a circuit hacked with 12-2 UF inside a home when romex is fine. Had a basement wired in UF but the joker only stripped it 1/2 way and didn't ground a damn thing. It's a conspiracy but the wire companies to sell more I tell ya.....


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there a possible tap rule that could make this OK, like 30 amp stove circuit tapped to a 20 amp hood. It seems like I've seen this done in old work. I also worked on a bldg that had #8 thhn in EMT on a 50 amp breaker that fed 4 ahu's and at each j box on the backbone feeder, the wire to the disc. at the unit was #12


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

MTW said:


> Sorry that we don't possess your powers of awesomeness to figure that out.


I'm not sure you possess anyone's awesomeness


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

zen said:


> Is there a possible tap rule that could make this OK, like 30 amp stove circuit tapped to a 20 amp hood.........


Um, no.




zen said:


> ......... It seems like I've seen this done in old work.......


Just because something has been done doesn't make it legal.


----------



## Grabsumbuds8683 (Oct 11, 2013)

210.19 A 3 exception 1..... You can tap the branch circuit for the range oven and counter mounted cooking units..... Definition of hack IMO


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Once found a condensing unit tapped to the range circuit underneath a modular home, no box just some blue wirenuts flapping in the breeze. Found it after several minutes of "how in the hell do I turn this OFF??"


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Grabsumbuds8683 said:


> 210.19 A 3 exception 1..... You can tap the branch circuit for the range oven and counter mounted cooking units..... Definition of hack IMO


Yes I thought it was do able although I wouldn't and the times I saw it done, the j man said it was legal but don't ever do it on his job


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I thought the tap rule was for permanently mounted cooking appliances, not range hoods.


----------

